# paramyxovirus vaccine vs. newcastle vaccine??



## makmak (Jan 6, 2010)

i want to ask if using Newcastle vaccines (LaSota or Hitchner) are effective for vaccination against paramyxovirus in pigeon, If PMV-1 vaccine isn't available ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeon PMV is similar to Newcastle but it is not the same thing, so doubtful if NC vaccine would be effective. Pigeon PMV vaccine can be ordered online (well, depending on where you are in the world). Would not use LaSota PMV vaccine either, as it is not recognized as being particularly effective (think it has been discussed here in the past).

John


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

There are different types of pmv (scary stuff) ..The one that gets the pigeons is called PMV-1---In this pmv-1 group it also affects CHICKENS and is called New Castle and many othe birds as well...There is debate here::: The virus that gets pigeons is no longer considered new castle disease and next there is more debate about the type of vaccines to use which can be 100 percent effective and it is in this that you really have to get advice from a vet in your area because several different vaccinations are available in different parts of the world and locally your vet is important here to see which would be best for you. A vaccine given to a chicken might not be effective for pigeons so its good to have these discussions (if you can with people who use these vaccines}.. I have always found this pmv stuff confusing and then new comers even confuse it with Parathphoid which is bacteria not virus and this even throws in more confusion....If I were to suggest something I think all pigeon people from the very beginning should do a full research on these two different sicknesses in pigeons so they can rightfully tell the difference if their birdies should come down with a sickness...This forum if you check it out has some excellent information about these viruses and library work time for pigeon keepers I believe is a must.....c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The vaccine you use must be specifically designed for Pigeons. Some that have used the one for chickens have had great loss of life in their Pigeon loft.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Good point Charis....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I read somewhere once that you really should not use LaSota on pigeons. You can, and it may work, but if it doesn't, there's a really big risk. It's best to use PMV-1 vaccines, which you can find at Siegel, Foys, JEDDs, and probably Global as well.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would not recommand LaSota either...c.hert


----------



## makmak (Jan 6, 2010)

many thanks for your attention,
I found this paragraph in (The Veterinary Formulary Book),

" Live Newcastle disease vaccine¨ (see section 18.6.17)
Hitchner B1 strain may be administered during an acute
outbreak of paramyxovirus disease by intra-ocular instillation
to pigeons to stimulate a rapid immune response
against paramyxovirus; simultaneously with an injection of
the inactivated vaccine. Live vaccine gives protection for a
short period only and revaccination should be carried out
every 3 months. This vaccine should not be given in the
drinking water to pigeons because they may receive an
inadequate dose by this method. Vaccines used in poultry or
game birds to protect against Newcastle disease are not
approved or authorised for use in racing pigeons by any
route of application."

So, i think it is possible to use them put for short period immunity.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you are able to order it, you would be better with a vaccine like Colombovac, which would protect for up to a year (in practise I believe better to assume 10 months or so). You can also get the combined PMV/Pox vaccine, though I cannot comment on its effectiveness in protecting against both.

John


----------

